# Should Have Taken My Pole



## big rockpile

Went in to town they was running some water at the Dam.










Wonder how old this Goldfish is?










big rockpile


----------



## braggscowboy

Not biting or the goldfish would not be there.


----------



## big rockpile

braggscowboy said:


> Not biting or the goldfish would not be there.


Fish usually bite if they are running water.

Oh it's long ways down there is actually all kinds of fish around the Goldfish it's about 2 foot long.

big rockpile


----------



## RonM

Is it a Golden Trout? Palamino Trout?


----------



## Darren

Probably a Koi.


----------



## big rockpile

Thinking just Common Goldfish,they sell them for $3 a dozen people use them for Catfish some make it to Old age,in past I have shot them Bow Fishing.

This one was with Carp up next to the Dam.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy

A floating carrot!


----------

